# هذا ما اعلم عن lead auditor



## احمد ابو جلال (29 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الكرام
احببت ان اضع بين ايديكم هذه المعلومات عن internal / external auditor
بداية اوضحنا فيما سبق ان هناك نوعين من البرامج تعطي لمواصفات الايزو9001 او 14001 او 22000

أولا : awareness and requirement 
وهو بداية لفهم المواصفة بتعريفاتها وبنودها ومتطلباتها

 ثانيا :internal / external auditor
وهو برنامج الغرض منه اعداد المدقق الداخلي و الخارجي علي نظم الايزو
وكان اختلاف وجهات الانظر في اهمية وحاجةونوع المادة العلمية المؤهلة للمراجع سواء الداخلي و الخارجي

واحب ان اوضح راي الشخصي في هذا الامر معتمدا علي اراء جمعتها من اساتذة كرام

اولا : يوجد 15 شركة مانحة لشهادات الايزو في مصر كلها تعطي دورة المدقق اداخلي والخارجي ويتفاوتو في السعر حسب ثقل كل شركة ويتراوح السعر من 2500 الي2800 جنيه .

ثانيا:الدورة تعطيك مدقق داخلي وخارجي مع بعض وذلك ببساطه لان المادة العلمية واحدة ولكن المدقق الخارجي يمكن له بعد الحصول علي هذه الدورة الالتحاق بمنظمة المراجعين الدوليين الاريكا
وهناك شروط ومصاريف لذالك لا اعلمها علي وجه التحديد ولكنها تنطبق علي من يريد ان يعمل باحد 15 شركة المانحة وليس للمدقق الداخلي وهو الاغلب الاعم

ثالثا : دورة المدقق هي دورة واحدة لكل نظم الايزو فلن تحتاج لثلاث دورات للثلاث نظم للايزو
لكن الشركات تعلن عندورة مدقق للجودة ودورة مدقق لنظم البيئة واخرى لنظم سلامة الغذاء وكلهم في الاخر واحد 


فدورة التدقيق هي دراسة مواصفة الايزو 19011


Guidelines for quality and/or environmental
management systems auditing​
يلحق بها توعية بنظم الجودة او البيئة او سلامة الغذاء
واي حد معاه دورة 19011 يكون مؤهل لكي يكون مراجع داخلي و 90% منا مش محتاج اكثر من ذالك
وممكن تحصل عليها من الهيئة المصرية للمواصفات والجودة ب 500جنيه وبعد ان تكون هضمت المواصفة وطبقتها كمراجع داخلي تمام ووجدت لك فرصة عمل باحد ال15 شركة ساعتها خد دورة المراجع الخارجي وبذالك تكون عملت صح الصح

اعتزر عن الإطالة
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
احمد جلال​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (30 مارس 2009)

الأخ العزيز الغالى أحمد أبو جلال :

حضرتك قلت ان هناك شركات فى مصر تقوم بتدريس دورات مراجع/مدقق خارجى 

هل لك ان تعطينى فكره عن أفضل هذه الشركات ... 

ولو تكرمت حضرتك وتقولى عن ميعاد مناسب لدورة مدقق خارجى ويكون فى الفتره من 15 مايو الى 15 يونيه يبقى كتر الف خيرك


----------



## almasry (30 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز احمد الله ينور عليك .


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

مهندس احمد هل معاك المادة العلمية للمراجع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2009)

م/احمد 
المادة العلمية هي مواصفة الايزو 19011
وهي مرفقة بالمشاركة


----------



## almasry (31 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز احمد ياريت لو عند حضرتك شرح للمواصفة وترفعه على الموقع نكون شاكرين جدا ً . لأن حضرتك عارف أن بعض البنود تحتاج لشرح مفصل لترابطها بمواضيع كثيرة


----------



## سائلي (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموظوع الجميل والطرح الأجمل
هل المواصفة باللغة العربية وإن لم تكن هل من الممكن أن توفرها باللغة العربية


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 يونيو 2009)

اعتزر للاخوة عن عدم وجود ترجمة عربي للمواصفة
كما اني مجتهد ذاتيا في دراستها 
وعندما اتمكن منها ممكن افيكم واستفيد منكم
وشكرا


----------



## سائلي (20 يونيو 2009)

تشكر أخي على الإهتمام ونكون ممتنين لك لو أعطيتنا إياها باللغة العربية أعتقد بأن الترجمة موجود لدى الأخوة في تونس


----------



## sayed00 (22 يونيو 2009)

احمد

تحياتى لك و للاخوة الكرام

الموضوع اصبح تجارة !!

كون الشركات تعطى الدورتين المدقق الداخلى و الخارجى فى دورة واحده دة يبقى سلق بيض و تجارة يريدو منها المال فقط

لان فلسفة التدققيق الداخلى غير المدقق الخارجى "ليس المجال لشرحها الان"

اما ان الدورة تركز فقط على المواصفة 19011 ليس كافى لان تكون مدقق - المواصفة تشرح الـ audit process و متطلباتة من مدققين مؤهلين وووووووووو

لكن فى النهاية انت تدقق على ماذا؟؟ و هذا هو الاهم

9001 - 18001 - 14001 - 17025 -الخ

لذلك لابد ان تكون كل دورة مستقلة بذاتها للمدقق الخارجى لدراسة المواصفة الرائيسية بعمق و فهمها

و للعلم امتحانتها "الخارجى" معتمدة من الاريكا و بعدها يمكنك التسجيل كمدقق خارجى

بس لزم التنوية


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 يونيو 2009)

ونعم الكلام م سيد
لكن مع اعتقادي بان الموضوع تجارة
الا ان منهج اعداد المدقق الخارجي والداخلي في نفس الدورة معتمد من الاريكا والناحية التجارية فقط في المصاريف
الاخري وكل شركة وشطارتها لكنهم كلهم لا يستطيعون الخروج عن منهج دورة الاريكا التي تري صحة تدريس المدقق الداخلي والخارجي في ذات الدورة


----------



## sayed00 (23 يونيو 2009)

احمد

المهم النية

بالنسبة للمدقق الداخلى الاريكا لاتلزم احد بذلك و انا على سبيل المثال ادرب المدققين الداخليين بنفسى بمواد مشابهة لمواد الاريكا لكن كما قلت لك فلسفة المدقق الداخلى غير الخارجى "الداخلى يصحح و يطور" لكن الخارجى يقيس مدى المطابقة مع الاستاندرد (هناك فرق) لكن مهارات المدقق مماثلة

تحياتى


----------



## azouzster (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ألكترونيات وبشتغل فى مجال الأرصاد والبيئة وعايز أدرس الأيزو ماهى البدايه


----------



## almasry (15 نوفمبر 2009)

البداية تأخذ دورة توعية في احد المراكز المتخصصة


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

